# Guerrilla Marketing Focus Group !!!



## Olli G (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey Guys,

So I was thinking about what kind of marketing I'll be doing when I launch my website in two weeks. One of the things I really want to do is lots of guerrilla marketing, however, I when thinking about this I realized that while it is a very fun and effective way to market, it is very geographically limited.

So here is my idea. We should organize a group of people that is interested in this kind of marketing strategy and then sort of trade campaigns. I. E. I'll send you some stickers and you send me some stickers and we'll place them in strategic locations in our geographical area.

Of course this would be based on an honor system but, the way it seems all you guys that I have met so far are really good people.

For now, I guess I'll keep this thread updated with names and ideas of people that are interested in participating. If you are just drop a line and we'll see where we can take this.

Cheers

Oliver

Users Interested:
Olli G
Game


----------



## Game (Aug 9, 2009)

Do you mind creating a list of metro areas for participants? I'd be 'Game' for this  Hahaha sorry about the plug.

I'm in the Portland, OR area.


----------



## Olli G (Aug 13, 2009)

i think we should start by writing up some ideas and some rules about how this is going to be done.

any ideas?


----------



## Roaringram (Jul 9, 2009)

I really like this idea too, and I'm down.

I'm in Ventura County in CA, and kinda close to Los Angeles, but I can easily get to the Valley.


----------



## SaintAugustine (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm in! What type of marketing do you do in your area?

Chicago, IL


----------



## Roaringram (Jul 9, 2009)

Eh, I haven't really done a whole lot, but so far just stickers everywhere I go.


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm game just hit me up when you would like to get it started...and kudos for posting it I once thought of something like this but never posted it.....but like you said there has to be some type of honor code....


----------



## nowntaridhar (Aug 6, 2007)

i thinks if any of you guys have websites...we could exchange ad space....I'm game to, keep me updated on info plz

check out my site -valvoelite.com
check out my blog valvoeliteblog.com


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Perhaps it's me being cynical, but isn't there a potential flaw in this plan?

Obviously being wholly dependant on the type of merchandise, but surely you would not promote someone elses business if it was in direct competition with you? Also some local authorities will charge you for removing stickers, posters, placards whatever, from bus stops, subways and public buildings. Very easy for them to do if you have your web site address, or business details splashed all over the item.

Not being negative about the idea, just giving some practical input.


----------



## Roaringram (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, I mean, if your that much concerned about the competition, just only agree to put up stickers for say other guys that compliment your goods, or target a different market.

And as far as making us pay to remove the stickers, couldn't we say that we give them out for free at various events and we can't be held responsible for what they do with them. unless they catch us on video... that's a whole different story hahaha


----------



## eFinWear (Sep 10, 2009)

Where are we on this? We are an east coast based company and like the idea as well so I thought this deserved a bump.


----------



## gorilladuck (Jan 28, 2008)

I think I'd be game, although I don't currently have stickers of my own as of yet.

I'm in Boston, MA, by the way...

also, regarding the legality of posting stickers, around here, it seems you only get in trouble if you actually get caught in the act of putting them up. Just because the stickers advertise your info doesn't mean it can be assumed that you put them up. You aren't responsible for what other people do! That said, I DO know of people who have been caught in the act and fined. Cops are pretty ornery when they see someone engaged in vandalism. So ya gotta be stealthy!


----------



## fiddlosophy (Apr 7, 2010)

Bump!!

Lets get on this! I had been thinking about this earlier this week, although I was going to use a network of friends. My ideas on it were that the person promoting your stuff/site would take pictures of their work, so say for each sticker, take a photo as proof and for possible media on the site in the future, then get paid a certain amount. I hadn't thought far enough to figure out how much, but I thought it'd be a benefits type of thing then.

Also, as opposed to doing stickers one of the companies I'm currently working for is creating stencils and spraying environmentally friendly spray paint type stuff down all over the city (I'm in Minneapolis by the way). I don't have a lot of details but I could figure out what kind of paint and probably who's making the stencils..but I'm sure a lot of you have the skills to do that part yourselves. It's not illegal here and I'm fairly certain a lot of other areas don't have laws against it because the paint washes away after a couple hard rains.


----------



## EnergyJenny (Mar 5, 2010)

Im in Chicago and burbs, and I can even hit some Indianan.


----------

